# Heat 94 Rockets 82: what the hell is wrong with the team??



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

This is simply ridiculous...one of the worst teams in the league beats us AGAIN, and this time it was not even on the road...we're 12-10 against sub .500 teams, this plains sucks! Suns and Lakers lost, we had a great chance to be just next to Phoenix and leave LA one and a half games behind, but of course, we had to lose again.
I've been most of the season convinced we'd make the playoffs, in one of the last spots but make them anyway, but now I don't know what to think, if nothing changes we're not making the playoffs in a million years...this **** is frustrating...:upset:


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

i didnt watch the game but the box score says that your pg had 27 pts and 1 assist. does this seem strange to anyone? also how the heck did yao not get more than 8 shots against grant. grant is a great defender but yao just having 8 shots against someone he has 8 inches on.


----------



## SMOOTH1 (Jul 16, 2002)

rockets have the players they need to get in the playoffs but they dont know how to use yao,look at the stats taylor,griffen,mobley and francis took more shots than yao(2/14 game) the only one who should is francis,mobley should be close to the attempts yao tries but not alot more attempts then him.yao has shown he can make over 50% of his shots he needs to get more shots,but also they need to try and work the ball through him i saw the highlights on nba 2night and they tried to get him the ball but then either double or triple teams came to front yao so he cant get the ball(hint:teams are worried about yao getting the ball) and then the rockets dont try to give it to him or get impatient in trying to give it to him and force a bad pass,they need to be patient and work to get him the ball alot more than they do otherwise they wont be going anywhere


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

the rockets need to run the freakin' offense through yao... 
steve and cat need to pass more
moochie needs to stop dribbling so much
move steve to the two and get us a point guard
play as a team
pass the dang rock
listen to calvin murphy


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> move steve to the two and get us a point guard
> play as a team
> pass the dang rock


Exactly, damn it.


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

What pisses me off is that you guys dont even know whats wrong with the team. I dont know,maybe Im that damn good.Maybe spotting errors in the team is something Im good at and just assume everyone has the gift,but you dont.Rudy doesnt,neither does CD or les.

I could go on for about 20 pages detailing what is wrong and how to fix it.But I wont.Part of the reason I wont is because in the past on other forums and this one when I picked out problems with the team I get blasted or banned and called every name in the book.This has happen many times.Even though I am a rocket fan at heart lived here in htown for 27 years,I cant help but laugh and actually take glee in watching this team suck right in front of all the rocket fans that called me a moron including various admins.(not this one of course:smilie)

So,I tell my wife what is wrong and she agrees and thats enough for me to live with myself and not go nuts over this team.Normally I would since I cant stand watching Rudy get paid 5 million a year while I make basically nothing and yet I could make all of you rocket fans partying on a parade with the way I would have drafted and signed players.

I will try to cut to the chase.basically the rockets have dug their own graves and now must die in it.They were very desperate in the summer of 2001 to make playoffs so they go out and trade 3 first rounders for a pf(griffin) when they already knew they were going to resign mo to a insane amount when I was the only guy on 610 radio saying that was stupid.Everybody wanted Rice or shandon ,and I was the only one saying that was retarded.Everybody was in love with moochie and I was the only one saying that he sucked.No one listens to me,so f- yall.(not you personally,but rudy)

I was the only one on ccnet bbs demanding the rox draft amare and everybody called me the dumbest poster that ever posted.Who gets the last laugh now?Yeh,I hold grudges,now deal with the losses.

It seems like Im the only one demanding tradeding griffin for grant and no one cares.Fine.Whose that guy that outplayed Ming yesturday? Humm,I wonder who that was on the heat that has more balls than the rox entire front line?Humm,I wonder.

Ok,screw it,I will make this a long post. If you guys remember rudys comments in the chron back in the summer,you should not be surprise by the losing.I was the only one on bbs pissed about rudys lack of common sense.Rudy said that ming should fit into what the rockets are already doing.That the team wont have to adjust to ming,but ming should adjust to Francis.Good one rudy,your smart.

Rudy said "dont call it a motion offense,its a passing offense".You guys should have known thats rudy talk for "isos,more isos,and a few more passes to trick fans,hehe".

Rudys comments now are stupid.While everyone like charlie and rich think rudy should be respected,I know the truth.While fans call in praising rudy,I know the truth.While rudy looks dumbfounded in pressconferences ,I know the truth.While rudy ask the players in a team meeting whats wrong,I dont need to ask anyone whats wrong because I already know.The fact rudy needs a team meeting in the first place is proof he is lost.He should atleast have enough dignity for the city and resign,but he wont.His ego wont let him.But before rudy ever resigns,he will trade away cuttino and griffin and moochie before he admits to himself he is the problem.(along with the players also).

Now,on to the players.I wont get into details about each player specifically,I will sum it up.

No one except Steve and Posey has balls.Yes,I mean testicles.And I actually believe this.I dont think you guys can change my mind because my wife has tried to change my mind and I proved to her why they are "soft" and are p*ssies.She got convinced and agreed with me.Its hard to explain in words on a forum,I have to show you and reinact what I am talking about.

Basically Ming and Griffin do not run over people for boards.You can say thats a "offensive foul" but it isnt.I have watched and studied Hakeem,Brand,Rodman,Grant,Amare,Shaq,Moses and thats what they did.They would run over you,scratch you,bite you,rip the ball out of your hands,treat every possestion like its the end of the world.They treat the ball like its gold.They go for it.They love contact.LOVE.Like football players.They dont care or whine if they have a scar on their arms,or get pushed to the ground.They actually in a morbid way like the pain and give it out and recieve it.Posey has "this" quality,He has tried to start a number of fights and I love that.Same goes with Francis.He doesnt like Andre Miller so he tried to rip millers head off.Ming will not fight anyone till the day he dies.He is to nice.You know my stance.I hope you guys do know that Brand was offered for ming.The rox could have traded cuttino to clippers it the deal to get 8th pick(amare).The frontline of the rox would be amare/brand and they would get every rebound.Make the playoffs and this post wouldnt need to be posted.

Whats more amazing is the fact that rudy still doesnt get it.Brand has been offered(so I heard on espn radio) for grif and cuttino.Guess what Rudy said.

No playoffs rudy and you suck.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

so is your team trading for grant like you said in another post or are you not clairvoyant?


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

Well,frankly I dont know if you are trying to be sarcastic or serious,but the rox will not trade for grant and if any of you actually "believed" I was serious when I said I was "psychic" then you lost fans are dumber than I originally thought.

I found a strong rumor that was posted on clutchcity crappy bbs and so I posted the info.

I should have followed my "own instinct".My gut reaction was that the rumor was bs but I had a little hope.

Fine,dont admit I kick ***.Just continue to suck and miss the playoffs while I watch brand go sign with the spurs and kick the rox *** so hard ming doesnt resign with the gayest city in america.God I hate living here.Me and my wife are currently seriously thinking about moving to miami beach to check out the awsome babes and I have the sucky rockets to thank for opening my eyes that there is absolutely n-o-t-h-i-n-g about htown worth seeing.

In a way I shouldnt be mad.Oh well.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>catandkennysuck</b>!
> Well,frankly I dont know if you are trying to be sarcastic or serious,but the rox will not trade for grant and if any of you actually "believed" I was serious when I said I was "psychic" then you lost fans are dumber than I originally thought.
> 
> I found a strong rumor that was posted on clutchcity crappy bbs and so I posted the info.
> ...


dude, im a pacers fan so understand that first. second, nobody believed you were psychic but you arouse curiousity when you take a rumor off of clutchcity.com and say you are psychic. wouldn't you be intrigued by this.


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

And if thats my last post here,Im ok with that since I have officially given up all hope that Les on down will ever understand how to not draft pansies and start getting players that actually like pain.Bring on Ron Artest.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

and i really dont see brand signing with the spurs. he will accept a 1 yr qualifying offer from sterling and then become an unrestricted free agent in 2004. im psychic, trust me


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

You win pacer76 . Can I now bow down to you and worship you God almighy one? Just kidding.

I hope your wrong about brand.I would like nothing more than to see him sign with the spurs and destroy the rox for not s&t steves love interest in the deal.

If brand does sign the 1 yr offer then I would officially declare him the dumbest player in the nba. I dont think Faulk and Brand and that dumb.But if brand stays in la then I was wrong about him "wanting to win" and he would be after the money I think.But ,I dont think he will.

There are alot of teams that can offer alot more than clips "say" they will match. Either the clipps get NOTHING or they take the best offer.

Griffin/Cuttino/Boki/Cato is a pretty good deal considering they will lose candiman anyways and will need a center.Give the rox jaric or dooling or paikowski and its a deal.

Brand rules.He rules.He rules.I cant stress it enough.Hes better than DUncan.yes you read that right.He is better than dumbo duncan.Duncan is a pansie and will get clobbered every year by webber or shaq.Theres a reason why duncan is to scared to play center.

Garnett is also a pansie.He is very aggressive,but thats a trick.He is a sheep in wolfs clothing.He is to scared to crash the boards and that why his team will never advance to the second round. Dirk has more balls than garnett.

If I was making a team from scratch,and shaq and kobe were off limits,it would go down like this.

1.tmac
2.brand
3.webber
4.amare
5.duncan(yes I rank amare more,just watch in a couple of years)
6.kidd
7.artest
8.posey


every body else in the league is soft and sucks.I wouldnt want anybody else.Seriously.

Kidd has a hot wife.Have you ever seen mtv cribs? Lord.

pg-kidd
sg-artest
sf-posey
pf-brand
c-amare

Now how can the rox accomplish this lineup? Simple.

1.trade francis for kidd.Jersey does it since they will lose kidd anyways,and they get a guy 5 years younger.

2.Trade ming for amare.

3.Trade cuttino and grif for brand,clipps do it since they will llose brand anyways.

Getting artest would be a problem.I guess I would have to wait till rices salary comes off the books then make a push.

kidd/artest/posey/brand/amare = championship

Five guys with balls.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>catandkennysuck</b>!
> You win pacer76 . Can I now bow down to you and worship you God almighy one? Just kidding.
> 
> I hope your wrong about brand.I would like nothing more than to see him sign with the spurs and destroy the rox for not s&t steves love interest in the deal.
> ...


im not trying to win anything and brand wouldnt be dumb for signing the offer. sterling will match any offer given to brand including the max and brand wants out of la and away from that organization. so he signs the 1 yr qualifying offer like kandi did this season and becomes an unrestricted free agent in 2004 when the crop is just him, kobe and kg. so he will get more chooses of teams and still command the max. the spurs wishlist right now is kidd #1, kandi # 2 and brand #3. and brand isnt even being seriously considered by them cause it would mean that duncan would have to play more center which he hates.


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

I kinda agree with your logic pacer. I understand it,but there is 1 small detail you are wrong on that throws it all off.

Sterling will not sign brand to near max or max.He just wont.He has never signed any player to that much and he is not about to start now with brand leading them to a almighty great record of 18-35 or so.

They will only sign odom since odom looks at baylor like a father figure.

I read also,like you that they will resign brand.But thats BS to get his value HIGHER so that teams they are trying to trade with ie:rox/spurs will panic and include more goodies.


If brand resigns 1 yr offer I will chop off my own testicles thats how much confidence I have they will not resign him to anything.His agent falk has already threatened a 'olowocandi" type stance to walk.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>catandkennysuck</b>!
> I kinda agree with your logic pacer. I understand it,but there is 1 small detail you are wrong on that throws it all off.
> 
> Sterling will not sign brand to near max or max.He just wont.He has never signed any player to that much and he is not about to start now with brand leading them to a almighty great record of 18-35 or so.
> ...


i see your reasoning. but you are wrong. another board i post on has a real insider to the nba who knows agents and team personell and he said that it was legit that sterling aint letting brand and odom walk this summer. this person has been right about everything since i been posting with him and he was the one that even told me that your rumor was just made up and that you got it off of clutchcity.com.

also sterling for all his faults is happy with attendance at the clippers arena and knows now that he has to make atleast 1 move that will keep the fans coming to games. finally, the runors that you keep hearing about brand being shopped ar just rumors to fill airtime and papers. from what i actually hear from a real insider brand hasnt been shopped since last summer.


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

Im sorry but I will stick to my guns. In fact,I wouldnt be surprised if you in fact that "insider" yourself,so I do believe you that he is an legitamate insider,but still,I still will stick to my original bet of chopping off my nuts.yes,I might die doing it,but I made a bet and must obey it.

I honestly think he will not stay there.I dont why I think that.I know Brand is a badass.He hates losing.He also will resent the fact tht sterling let olowocandi walk,and brand knows that playing along side a very good center(ming/duncan) will further extend his career,both make his job easier and also give him a chance for a ring.

Im sorry,but I respect your insider,but I think he is giving brand to little credit,and sterling to much credit.Ill believe it when I see it.I gotta go to bed now. Its been fun chatting.I hope someone on roxbbs pastes this thread because its funny.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

fair points. but please dont chop off your nuts when you are wrong. nobody wants that. peace

:jump:


----------

